# Vitamins being expired.



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2008)

I just found a sealed bottle of flaxseed oil and fish oil in one of my cabinets.  I must have forgot about them when we moved 2 years ago.  I checked the dates on the bottles and one expires 12/08 and the other expired 11/07.  Would they still be ok to use?  Are they still good?  Thanks.


----------



## Amino89 (Dec 7, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I just found a sealed bottle of flaxseed oil and fish oil in one of my cabinets.  I must have forgot about them when we moved 2 years ago.  I checked the dates on the bottles and one expires 12/08 and the other expired 11/07.  Would they still be ok to use?  Are they still good?  Thanks.



Open one up and see if it smells rancid, if it does then discard it. I'd be cautious with the fish oil as it can easily go bad.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 7, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Open one up and see if it smells rancid, if it does then discard it. I'd be cautious with the fish oil as it can easily go bad.



Ok.  Like I said they are still sealed.  It will be hard to tell if the fish oil is bad.  Unless it does smell bad.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 7, 2008)

On first hunch the flax would be more stable.  If the fish is the super old one I would chunk it.  In any event, the 12-08 one would be no problem for me.  


This is not professional advice of any kind!


----------



## Amino89 (Dec 11, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Ok.  Like I said they are still sealed.  It will be hard to tell if the fish oil is bad.  Unless it does smell bad.



Your going to throw them away anyway depending on what your hunch is so why not open the bottle up, slice a cap and smell to see if it smells rancid. If it were me I would personally discard it.


----------



## samadamsboyee (Dec 11, 2008)

yah except fish oil always smells bad! Ha Ha


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Jan 2, 2009)

Most supps are good and effective way after the exp. date on the bottles. I'm sure the 12/08 will be fine, as far as the other one for the price I'd just toss it, not worth worth getting sick and dropping a few pounds to save 10 bucks.


----------

